# Another ID request



## Gotfish (Aug 15, 2007)

I have another plant I need help with an ID. I also found this floating thing in my tank. Not sure if it's a weed, plant or algae. Thanks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The first pic looks like... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=41


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Agreed. The second is_ Utricularia gibba_, the notorious pest plant.


----------



## Gotfish (Aug 15, 2007)

At first I thougt it might be that, but the bottom of the stems are a different color. The stems also did not have red tips, and are not all green from tip to bottom. I guess the bottoms are just dying. They did not look like they were dying at the LFS. Is this a hard to find plant?

Also I am removing any of the Utricularia gibba that I find. 

Thanks.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess a little hard to find.
The ones in the tank are Health In very Enriched co2,High ferts and High light area.
Yours look like low light


----------



## Gotfish (Aug 15, 2007)

They are in a tank with about 3 watts/gallon now. I plan on adding a Hagen CO2 to it later this week to it. I hope they live.

Thanks


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

"The second is Utricularia gibba, the notorious pest plant"


Awww shucks. It's so cute. At first.

Nuclear explosives get rid of it nicely.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I second the first as d. diandra.


----------

